# I'll be away for a bit-



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2009)

Folks, I'll be away from the forum for awhile taking care of family matters.  My mother passed away Sunday morning at the age of 80. We just celebrated her birthday last Thursday with the family.  I'll pop in if and when time permits during the week.

God bless and take care.

Dutch


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Dutch I'm sorry to hear about your Mother my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Dutch.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 23, 2009)

Dutch,
I'm very sorry for your loss. Losing a loved one is one of the toughest things a person experiences during their life.

I hope you will find comfort in knowing that you will be with her again in the future.

Prayers going out for your family and friends.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dutch. My prayers are with you.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Dutch, take care of your family and we'll be here for a shoulder if you need. Thoughts and Prayers from here as well.

Eric


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope you are comforted by many wonderful memories of your mother. Our thoughts and prayers go with you.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 23, 2009)

Condolences Dutch.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss dutch you and your family are in our prayers


----------



## ronp (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Dutch.


----------



## erain (Mar 23, 2009)

my condolences to you and your family. you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 23, 2009)

Like everyone else, I offer my condolences to you and your family Dutch.
I hope you and yours are doing as best you can and my best wishes and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dutch, I'm sorry to read about your loss, may your faith remain strong and guide you and your your family through this time of grief.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss  ...


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

We send our condolences from Colorado.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss Dutch...my condolences to you and family.


----------



## mofo (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Dutch. How wonderful the family was able to get together for her 80th.

You're in my prayers...


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your mom's passing.  Thoughts and prayers go out to you and the family!


----------



## hhookk (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear you lost your mother. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Our condolences.  Sorry for your loss Dutch.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Dutch


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your mother, Dutch.
Thoughts and prayers for you and the family.


----------



## ddave (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Dutch.

Take care.

Dave


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 23, 2009)

Prayers out to your family Dutch.


----------



## 1894 (Mar 23, 2009)

Prayers sent Dutch.  God Speed for your Mother . Strength , courage , and wisdom for you and your family through these most difficult of times.


----------



## venture (Mar 23, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers will go with you.


----------



## meowey (Mar 23, 2009)

My sincerest condolences!

Meowey


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry ta hear that dutch, yall got thoughts from the holler.  You take care.


----------



## tld (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dutch. My prayers are with you.


----------



## billbo (Mar 23, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family Dutch.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

May God bless and keep her and comfort you and those who knew her.


----------



## davenh (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Dutch.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2009)

goddess bless dutch.


----------



## richtee (Mar 24, 2009)

My condolances to you and yours, Mr. Dutch. God Speed.


----------



## daboys (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Dutch. Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about your loss Dutch, Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Dutch (Mar 27, 2009)

To the Smoking Meat Forums Family"

On behalf of my brothers and sister, I thank all of you for your kind words; condolences and prayers.

Sincerely,

The Dowdle family


----------



## gnubee (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dutch, my prayers of course.


----------

